# Snake in the Tank



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a sneak-peek at my newest Halloween prop. I am in the beginning stages, so you will need to use your imagination to see the rest of the props features, such as; Pop-up lid, Over tank Forward Strike, and water spitter. More to come.... 
Check out the video clip.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lookin' good so far.... looks pneumo. What are you using for the up and down? a bimba?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I love it. The armature holding the cylinder looks great.

Last year the spider ( still my favorite prop on the web - I said 'web'), and this year a snake.

Keep us updated.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The snake looks cool PROCRASTINATOR. I agree with slimy... the spider is one of my favs. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

On the way to being awesome! Nice job!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

That is very cool! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*I might just be a slacker... but this project is going.... 
Here is the latest.*
Snake in the tank :: up down and out video by the_PROCRASTINATOR - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid68.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/Snake%20in%20the%20tank/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/Snake%20in%20the%20tank/snakeinthetank10-8-07013


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok.. that would make me pee my pants if I came across it at a haunt! Jinkies.. I don't like snakes.. I don't even want to know what the spider one was about lol.. ok so I do.. Don't mind spiders.. really don't like snakes..lol Great job.. can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The snake is looking great PROCRASTINATOR.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great prop.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good Procrastinator!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Keep on goin' man!


----------

